# Underweight?



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Woolf's vet mails out a summary after each visit. I received the one from his last one, no surprises. Wasn't even surprised with the recommendation of him wearing a muzzle outside when playing cause he likes to eat things he shouldn't 

What did surprise me was a note about him being underweight. He's 26 inches, weighs 62.5 lbs at 13 1/2 months. He does appear skinny, no ribs are showing however. From what I have been able to find, it looks like he is on the tall side, the weight doesn't look like it matches up with his height. What do you think?






​


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

I think he looks fine and he's still really young. He'll naturally gain a little as he matures. You could try increasing his food a little if your concerned. How much do you feed him?


----------



## Geeheim (Jun 18, 2011)

I agree with Fuzzy he looks fine. Also, what food are you feed him?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

In that picture he looks perfect. It's hard to tell in pictures sometimes, much easier in person. If you think his condition looks good, I would just ignore the "underweight" comment.


----------



## sharkey19 (Sep 25, 2011)

Dax was thin at that age too, he started filling out at about 15 months. He looks thin, but I wouldn't say unhealthy. I think if you can't see the first couple of ribs, than he is fine. I think some vets just don't realize how young GSDs normally look.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

He eats close to 5 cups of Nature's Domain a day, split in 2 meals, plus all the training treats which consists of the usual cheese, chicken, bits of beef; he even takes carrots and green beans for treats (no calories to that tho).


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

He looks great to me! If it was my dog, I wouldn't add any weight to him. :/

Most vets are used to seeing dogs that look like this:


























So their view of "healthy weight" tends to become warped and people with healthy weight dogs are often told they're "too skinny". No, other peoples dogs are just too fat!!!


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

Ditto (female) is just shy of 27 inches (rather tall for a female) and weighs between 76-79 when she goes in. However she is 3.5 years old. Not too terribly long ago (ok it was a year and a half ago but it seems like just yesterday) She was only 65 and looked good to me. The vet told me they dont mind them a little skinny because its better than being fat. I wouldnt worry too much if you cant see his bones. He will likely eventually gain weight.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

I think it is better to be on the lighter side than the heavier side with German Shepherds. How does it benefit the dog to be heavier? To me your dog looks ideal.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks all. I feel better now.

He's always been a skinny/slim pup but the underweight comment threw me. Since his ribs do not show, I didn't expect it.


----------

